# For Grammy Consideration: zircon - Identity Sequence (Best Dance/Electronica Album)



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi all - besides doing soundtrack work and sample development, I've also been creating electronic music since 2003 under the artist name *zircon* (hence my forum handle!) Last year, I released my 10th album, "*Identity Sequence*", representing a monumental 5 years of effort. It was Kickstarted by over 700 backers, raising $28,000 for full physical production, mastering (via John Rodd!), artwork, and extra studio recording (including full choir.)

The goal with this electronic work was to paint a picture of a science fiction future, inspired by some of my favorite sci-fi novels and movies (such as *Ghost in the Shell*). The entire album has a story told in music & lyrics, and I even commissioned multiple pieces of hand-painted artwork to illustrate the world. It's highly atmospheric: a concept album from start to finish. The musical style ranges from driving EDM with dubstep influences to atmospheric breakbeat, drum and bass, and emotional ballads. 

For your consideration, I've submitted this album to the 56th Grammys for the "*Best Dance/Electronica Album*" category. You can stream the entire album in full, download it, check out the detailed liner notes (with art) or read the full backstory here:

*http://zirconmusic.com/identity-sequence/*

I've been a voting member of the academy for 5 years and have always participated in the process, but this is the first time I've submitted something. I put my heart & soul into "Identity Sequence" and though I have some extremely stiff competition, I believe it's special enough to be worth a listen and maybe even your vote. 

Thanks in advance for checking it out! Also, if you have any music submitted this year, please feel free to send it to me. I've already heard at least 100 entries and I'm keeping a list of all my favorites to look for on the ballot.


----------

